# Zaubernuss schneiden?



## Frettchenfreund (27. Nov. 2008)

Hallo Zusammen!


Ich habe heute meine beiden Zaubernüsse bekommen.

Hamamelis mollis
und 
Hamamelis intermedia " Ruby Glow " 

@ Elsche " Ruby " nicht " Huby "

Auf den Beipackzettel    steht das man sie nicht schneiden soll, ich sie aber auf keinen Fall auf 2 Meter wachsen lassen möchte.

Nun meine Fragen:

Warum darf man sie nicht schneiden und was passiert, wenn ich es doch mache?



Danke schon jetzt einmal im vorraus für die über 1000 hilfreichen Antworten.  

.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Zaubernuss schneiden?*

du kannst hier ja mal die Frage stellen (ganz unten draufklicken) und die Antwort dann hier reinschreiben
http://www.baumschule-horstmann.de/shop/exec/product/729/2004/Zaubernuss-Diane-rote-Zaubernuss.html


----------



## Christine (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Zaubernuss schneiden?*

Hallo Volkerlein,

soweit ich weiß, wachsen die sooooo langsam, dass Du in die Verlegenheit so schnell nicht kommen wirst.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Zaubernuss schneiden?*

Wuchsbreite 125 - 150 cm 
Wuchsgeschwindigkeit 15 - 40 cm/Jahr Wuchshöhe
Wuchshöhe 200 - 300 cm


----------



## laolamia (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Zaubernuss schneiden?*

man sollte sie nicht schneiden, es sei denn dich stoert ein ast


----------



## Dodi (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Zaubernuss schneiden?*

Hallo Volker,

Sträucher neigen dazu, nach dem Einkürzen hässliche Triebe auszubilden.
Man sollte die Hamamelis, wenn nötig, im Sommer zurückschneiden - aber lies mal hier nach.  

Aber, keine Bange, die wachsen echt ziemlich langsam - wird schon einige Zeit vergehen, bis überhaupt ein Schnitt nötig sein wird.


----------

